# Last request for friends by this year...



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Trying to give you that pattern for the stich of this cardigan:

Is a lovely motif called "rosinhas algarvias" (roses from Algarve - a province from Portugal)
More beautiful if use large needles for thin yarn.

Cast on a multiple of 6 + 1
1st row: (wrong side) - purl loose
2nd row: (wright side) - *1purl; pick 5 stiches purl wise together and keeping them on the left needle: purl, yo, purl; yo, and purl. Now you have the same 5 stiches in your right needle and you can drop off * repeat this until the end of the row.
3rd, 4th and 5th rows - purl (5th row purl loose)
6th row: 4 purl; pick 5 stiches purl wise together and keeping them on the left needle: purl, yo, purl; yo, and purl. Now you have the same 5 stiches in your right needle and you can drop off * repeat this until the end of the row.

Could I be clear? I'm here if you have problems. Sorry, I' trying to translate it. My English is not so good...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that pattern, its a lovely stitch. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is a lovely pattern, thank you, but could you tell me what you mean by "purl loose"? Do you mean to make sure the stitches aren't worked tightly? This isn't a criticism of your English, which is excellent and far better than my Portuguese . Thank you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, thank you. I will try it tonight when I get home for work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. I knitted a shawl sometime last year, part of a KAL (knit a long) and she used this stitch. She called it 3 into 5 and 5 into 7 depending on which one she used. Yes, the stitch needs to be loose to do the purls and yarn overs, but I found it was very easy to do if I put the stitches on a dpn and then used the crochet hook to pull the yarn through the stitchs to make the purls and yarn overs.

Beautiful stitch!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful stitch - thank you so much


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, absolutley lovely


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

martina said:


> It is a lovely pattern, thank you, but could you tell me what you mean by "purl loose"? Do you mean to make sure the stitches aren't worked tightly? This isn't a criticism of your English, which is excellent and far better than my Portuguese . Thank you.


That's it. You have to leave the space to put the needles picking 5 stiches at once, and make those lengthy stiches...

by the way... feel free to criticize my English. Is a good way to learn it :-D :-D


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

a_pinto34 said:


> That's it. You have to leave the space to put the needles picking 5 stiches at once, and make those lengthy stiches...
> 
> by the way... feel free to criticize my English. Is a good way to learn it :-D :-D


Thank you for your gracious reply.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful stitch.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow wat a beautiful stitch.
it creates a lovely pattern.


----------



## celiatam (Sep 8, 2012)

whats drop off .I don't understand. I am Chinese. I have problem to understand either. I need help. please let me know.thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

celiatam said:


> whats drop off .I don't understand. I am Chinese. I have problem to understand either. I need help. please let me know.thank you.


The stitches you just did the purl and yarn overs through.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's lovely. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I think both of you ladies do pretty darn well with Englsh. I could not converse in either of your languages.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

a_pinto34 said:


> That's it. You have to leave the space to put the needles picking 5 stiches at once, and make those lengthy stiches...
> 
> by the way... feel free to criticize my English. Is a good way to learn it :-D :-D


your English is fine thank you for the pattern


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for a beautiful stitch. I think I will try this.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it is awesome how we from all languages can be 'stitched' together via our craft! Thanks for sharing motif . I wonder if you could make a nice hat....


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't understand the instructions for working the 5 purl stitches on the 4th and 6th rows. You pick up 5 stitches, but only purl 3 of them? What do you do with the other 2? There must be some purl-2-together stitches in there somewhere so that the yarnovers don't result in more than 5 stitches on the right needle. Help?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So pretty - Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I admire that you have learned English so well.
Many countries teach English (or another language) in school
when children are young enough to learn easily.
That is not so here in the USA where a 2nd language isn't taught (usually) till children are much older. Most of us can go from cradle to grave without knowing more than a few sentences of any other language.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful star stitch.. I love how the Purl stitches gives the star a platform to sit on!! thanks for this pattern!!!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

This pattern is so pretty.What did you make with it? I have been to Lisbon many times.I like Portugal very much.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I make little burial blankets for Newborns In Need, and this looks like a lovely pattern - I am definitely going to try it !


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Your English is GREAT, but I obviously am not such a good knitter.. I can't wrap my head around the 4 and 6 th rows. The drop off is also very confusing.. Please help.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns. I think I will try it on a scarf.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Trying to understand the instructions (not because of the English):

So in row 2, you pull the yarn purlwise through the five stitches and purl without removing the 5 stitches from the left needle. Then you YO and then pull the yarn purlwise through the same 5 stitches and complete a purl stitch again without dropping the 5 stitches. Then repeat the YO and purl through the five stitches one time, but this time dropping the 5 stitches off the left needle.

Am I understanding this correctly? Because I would really like to try this gorgeous pattern stitch.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I work with a doctor from Peru. He tells me

how beautiful Peru is.

Thank you for the beautiful pattern.


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice but i do not know the tension or what to knit with it
have I missed something think you


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful stitch. I would like to try a keyhole bowtie with this stitch rather than the usual garter of moss. Hmmmm. Thanks for sharing, and your English is great!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What a nice pattern to use for a lot of different items. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing and your English is great.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

This is gorgeous. Sometimes I think that looking is as much fun as the actual knitting.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! It's a lovely stitch.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

That is beautiful, do not worry about your English. It is fine. Thanks for sharing.
Z


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh awesome. Thank you.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Bookmarking this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous stitch. Thank you. Would it be possible to have a link to the pattern where this stitch was used?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love the stitch and thank you for the pattern


----------

